

Show HN: TypeZen = GitHub Zen ± Google Fonts - bckmn
http://jbckmn.github.io/TypeZen

======
schmidtc
Nice. Is there an easy way to set the new tab url in Chrome? Without
extensions?

~~~
bckmn
For sure. Open the preferences panel for your Chrome, go to _On Startup_, and
select _Open a specific page or set of pages._ There, you should be able to
select/paste the TypeZen URL.

~~~
schmidtc
So that works "On Startup" only, not when I open a new tab. Works great in
Safari though.

